# My Fuze design!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys!!! I decided to wait till i built a few of these to share with you my new design!  .. This one is actually a mash up between 2 designs!.. The handle section was adopted from my good friend and fellow builder Mark Johnson of Johnson's custom catapults in the UK! Gis design is known worldwide as the Tadpole. .. He is a great builder check out some of his work! . the forks are from my LBS and LBS Mega! With Marks permission i went ahead and started building!  ...my good friend @urbanshooter put together some brilliant templates for this design.. Thanks buddy! ..  .. This frame locks right to the hand! And still fits in the pocket well! These were all custom builds and arr sold so i am just sharing the photos with you all ... I wont babble too much more lol .. Here they are!! LBS Fuze! Thanks for looking guys 
View attachment 355112
View attachment 355113
View attachment 355114


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

That looks awesome! 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesome design, Joey!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

great looking design,and awesome workmanship as always


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Slinky!! 😮


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, the green one should be in my hand this afternoon!!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is some serious work right there Joey! NICE!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Wow! One day when my wife lets me bust the piggy bank I’ll be getting one of these from you! I’ll have to send you some more brass lathe turnings, I’ll definitely need it to match my custom parasite!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You are going to get behinder than you already are with these. Love the design brother!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

the orange one gives me goosebumps  I like orange,,, harder to misplace, I misplace constantly


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's an awesome design Joey


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Crazy cool design, bro! That one is incredibly unique for sure. Way to go!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

wolfboi823 said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks alot !! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

StringSlap said:


> Awesome design, Joey!


Thanks a million Steve! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> great looking design,and awesome workmanship as always


Thank you my friend ! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Trap1 said:


> Slinky!!


Thank you!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Cass said:


> Hi, the green one should be in my hand this afternoon!!!!!


Ohhhh yeah buddy!!! I hope you fall in love 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Flatband said:


> That is some serious work right there Joey! NICE!!


Thank you so much buddy!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Wow! One day when my wife lets me bust the piggy bank I’ll be getting one of these from you! I’ll have to send you some more brass lathe turnings, I’ll definitely need it to match my custom parasite!


Thank you so very much buddy!!  and ohh yeah that would be beautiful  .. I found the box of shavings i lost! .. We are good to go man! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> You are going to get behinder than you already are with these. Love the design brother!


Lol don't say that brother!!  thank you so very much dude! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SteveJ said:


> the orange one gives me goosebumps  I like orange,,, harder to misplace, I misplace constantly


Thank you very very much!!  . i tried to post a few other orange ones i have done ..but for some reason this forum is wacky for posting pics  i will put them ina. Different post 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Reed Lukens said:


> That's an awesome design Joey


Thanks so much Reed!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Sandstorm said:


> Crazy cool design, bro! That one is incredibly unique for sure. Way to go!


Thank you so much bro!! I appreciate that! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

A couple more i have done 









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

hey @Joey Jfive Lujan. Think ya accidentally might have thrown a family photo into that last post there. Lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

It reminds me of a little Buck skinner I have called Wolverine only with a slingshot on top lol. Oh man, truly though, I’d love to own one of these babies.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

X


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Looks good but it is nothing but a tadpole. Anything with a tadpole handle is a tadpole......


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent job!! This is something completely different!! It fits my hand great!! What a piece of art!! Love this!! I can't stop holding it !!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

What does the standard tadpole top look like? I’ve never seen one before so I’m not sure what all I’m looking at here in my web results.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Not trying to be an ass by comment btw, just saying what I see is all.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Looks good but it is nothing but a tadpole. Anything with a tadpole handle is a tadpole......


 why the hate ? .. How about you worry about you bud 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Sandstorm said:


> hey @Joey Jfive Lujan. Think ya accidentally might have thrown a family photo into that last post there. Lol


Lol yeah i choose all the slingshot pics and it posts whatever it wants.. So wierd!!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Sandstorm said:


> It reminds me of a little Buck skinner I have called Wolverine only with a slingshot on top lol. Oh man, truly though, I’d love to own one of these babies.


Thank you!!! Yeah man does kinda look like a buck Skinner huh!? .. Very cool.. And we are going to have to make that happen sometime! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Cass said:


> Excellent job!! This is something completely different!! It fits my hand great!! What a piece of art!! Love this!! I can't stop holding it !!!


Sooo glad you love it my friend !  .. I agree it fits the hand so good! .. Locks right in place! . glad you cant out it down buddy!!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> What does the standard tadpole top look like? I’ve never seen one before so I’m not sure what all I’m looking at here in my web results.


There you go sandstorm


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha thats not a tadpole! I have a tadpole from the original designer ill show you









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I build these 70mm wide as my LBS and 80mm as my LBS Mega.. LBS baby!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Joey, do you know anything about the 3 amigos slingshots?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Joey, do you know anything about the 3 amigos slingshots?


Hahha ohhh i see it's Mone waller ! Why don't you mind your busines instead of stirring stuff up!? .. No one likes a shit stirrer! Stay off my posts .. 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

You must really be mad !  you mad bro???

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Not mad, just don’t like people who use other designs and call them their own. You seem pretty butt hurt though.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Not mad, just don’t like people who use other designs and call them their own. You seem pretty butt hurt though.


 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Not mad, just don’t like people who use other designs and call them their own. You seem pretty butt hurt though.


Maybe you should take notes and learn how to build a clean frame  .. Take a hike troll!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Shit, at least Mone Waller uses quality materials and does one of a kind designs and not use cheap resin and g10. Anyone can make a g10 slingshot bro. Doesn’t take Much.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Shit, at least Mone Waller uses quality materials and does one of a kind designs and not use cheap resin and g10. Anyone can make a g10 slingshot bro. Doesn’t take Much.


 your dismissed 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I am not Mone Waller btw. And yes I am going to dismiss myself, tired of arguing with a 🤡


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

That green one is sweeeeeeet ! 

Love it Joey, very cool Tadpole / J5 hybridized frame imho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That green one is sweeeeeeet !
> 
> Love it Joey, very cool Tadpole / J5 hybridized frame imho
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend!! I appreciate it! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> I am not Mone Waller btw. And yes I am going to dismiss myself, tired of arguing with a


I don’t get it William….was all that really necessary ?

Joey did say right off the bat he had talked with Mark Johnson and Mark gave his blessing to use the tadpole handle design in this hybridized frame, so I’m not sure why all that had to happen ?

Help me understand 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Just some of my personal notes to design. What I am about the express are my own thoughts.

There are very few pure original designs but there are always original attributes and characteristics that makes a design unique. The Fuze is unique. 

In any field of development, designers, builders, engineers push the envelope off a base of existing works. For slingshots, there is a way to do it ethically by acknowledging source design and even better, with permission of the original designer. Joey has done both right off the bat as pointed out above. 

Designs that exist on the public domain such as three amigos also quoted above are public domain frames that anyone can mess around with. While salty people like to think the 3 amigos is like the LBS they are far from it and I say, good luck with that. The 3 amigos design is neither refined nor balanced and is to me not aesthetically pleasing. Unrefined designs have a goofy, clunky and somewhat ugly persona. And it was a "big chasm" move to reference the 3 amigos to try to stirr the "brown stuff". And contrary to the claim that it was "calling it as it", I read it as deliberately hostile provocation.

And back to the Fuze, I only help Joey express/digitize the lines that are birthed in his mind for a design. J5 designs are Joey's designs. The Fuze is evolved from the Tadpole with permission combining the characteristic LBS tips (f you have owned an LBS, you'd know). 

The handle is indeed inspired by the Tadpole and further evolved. All it takes sometimes is a very little tweak and this is a testament to the completeness of an original design that we have to do very little with it.

The Fuze respects the Tadpole enough to have the truth of its DNA evident. The Fuze is afterall designed and built with permission. Yeah... I have to say it again . Where the Fuze's handle is different though is with the subtle additional swell and curve. The bump and curve, as I would call it, waves up into the space between our palm and the frame, creating more contact, control and comfort. Then Joey takes it a step further with his shaping brilliance by removing material where our fingers settle, adding grip security. These changes are ergonomically evolutionary and are an impactful new take that came from Joey - that makes it J5. 

Okay, I better wind down... somehow this turned into a rant... 

Most of us are here to celebrate the sport and encourage but unfortunately some seem to be here to tear down and cause trouble. I don't appreciate the latter.

Oh, last words here, as often said - haters don't matter and the people that matter don't hate. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> Just some of my personal notes to design. What I am about the express are my own thoughts.
> 
> There are very few pure original designs but there are always original attributes and characteristics that makes a design unique. The Fuze is unique.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it Sia  .. I couldn't have said it better myself!.. No really i couldn't !!.. I will just keep going.. Putting 1 foot in front of the other 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

urbanshooter said:


> Just some of my personal notes to design. What I am about the express are my own thoughts.
> 
> There are very few pure original designs but there are always original attributes and characteristics that makes a design unique. The Fuze is unique.
> 
> ...


You said it perfectly, brother. Last night I tried typing something out but couldn’t get it to sound right….you did that for us!

Joey, love this new design and love the J5 lineup. Your work ALWAYS speaks for itself.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

[mention]urbanshooter [/mention] VERY well put 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t get it William….was all that really necessary ?
> 
> Joey did say right off the bat he had talked with Mark Johnson and Mark gave his blessing to use the tadpole handle design in this hybridized frame, so I’m not sure why all that had to happen ?
> 
> ...


I agree, thats only the 2nd time Ive seen someone get smacky w/ someone,over the few months Ive been on this forum. Hopefully it wont become commonplace, FB got lots of that stuff, one reason Im here now.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> I agree, thats only the 2nd time Ive seen someone get smacky w/ someone,over the few months Ive been on this forum. Hopefully it wont become commonplace, FB got lots of that stuff, one reason Im here now.


I hear ya Steve….not the place for it as I come here for fun and stress relief, NOT BS like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> You said it perfectly, brother. Last night I tried typing something out but couldn’t get it to sound right….you did that for us!
> 
> Joey, love this new design and love the J5 lineup. Your work ALWAYS speaks for itself.


Thank you very much my friend!  .. I appreciate that! . and yeah Sia definetly has a Way with words! Lol .. I appreciate the support buddy . all we can do is keep after it! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SteveJ said:


> I agree, thats only the 2nd time Ive seen someone get smacky w/ someone,over the few months Ive been on this forum. Hopefully it wont become commonplace, FB got lots of that stuff, one reason Im here now.


Its really unfortunate .. I shouldnt even have to be defending myself here . i dont botyer people .. Just build and shoot  good to see you here buddy 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Dont you hate it when somebody harshes your mellow  I know I do


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I don’t get it William….was all that really necessary ?
> 
> Joey did say right off the bat he had talked with Mark Johnson and Mark gave his blessing to use the tadpole handle design in this hybridized frame, so I’m not sure why all that had to happen ?
> 
> ...


Darrell I will pm you.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SteveJ said:


> Dont you hate it when somebody harshes your mellow  I know I do


Hell yes i do 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

urbanshooter said:


> Just some of my personal notes to design. What I am about the express are my own thoughts.
> 
> There are very few pure original designs but there are always original attributes and characteristics that makes a design unique. The Fuze is unique.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Hey Gents. Just wanted to apologize for blowing up the other day. I have my reasons to be frustrated but should have went off on a public forum. Many apologies to everyone.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Hey Gents. Just wanted to apologize for blowing up the other day. I have my reasons to be frustrated but should have went off on a public forum. Many apologies to everyone.


Made yourself look like a real winner ... There was no need for it . please refrain from commenting on any of my future posts .. Thanks! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I dont have to do this at all but i will go ahead just to put an end to all the BS .. Straight from the designer of the tadpole himself.. Its called a collaboration 









Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Joey, let me know when your career starts back up so we can make that last pm you sent happen. ✌


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Joey, let me know when your career starts back up so we can make that last pm you sent happen.




Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Whatever is actually going on here.. (and you need to know I have no reason not to respect either of you) Let’s just put an end to it right now. It sounds like it’s a personal matter and doesn’t need to be aired here publicly. It’s bad for the forum and I don’t like to read that crap and neither does anyone else. If some actual actionable activity took place, please just take it up with the moderators. We don’t need negativity from anyone here. Been there and done that. You’re both ok in my book but let’s just nix this ish, yeah?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Sandstorm said:


> Whatever is actually going on here.. (and you need to know I have no reason not to respect either of you) Let’s just put an end to it right now. It sounds like it’s a personal matter and doesn’t need to be aired here publicly. It’s bad for the forum and I don’t like to read that crap and neither does anyone else. If some actual actionable activity took place, please just take it up with the moderators. We don’t need negativity from anyone here. Been there and done that. You’re both ok in my book but let’s just nix this ish, yeah?


Oh yeah im done with it man .. Hence the laugh face .. I wont be responding to that anymore .. Just had to defend myself a bit .. Its obvious im being antagonized .. I will just keep building and smiling 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------

